# safety class..



## JASON77 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, I worked in a cabinet shop about 7 years ago, didn't have a lot of experience with the tools, did some quality control and loading trucks. I did get a chance to use some tools and never had any accidents thankfully. I always wanted to get started at home with woodworking, well the time is finally about here but Im a little nervous after all these years and my wife is somewhat concerned, so I'm thinking of doing a shop/tools safety class, and I know there are a few guys here from Missouri, anyone know where I might be able to get in a class for cheap? or where i can check online to see if there are classes in my area?
Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Woodcraft stores offer classes*

If you are close, stop in to see what they are currently offering. It may not be a "safety" classes per se, but you will learn the safe operation of the tools being demonstrated. Asside from that, an adult ed class or the local high school might offer woodworking classes. Industrial Arts classes are offered in some areas. Industrial Design is a college level class which will offer a materials and process class for undergrads....
I know, I taught one in the '60's. A retired shop teacher may offer personal instruction if you find one through the school system. :thumbsup: bill


----------

